# Layout Delivery



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I had purchased plane tickets and had a hotel room reserved for S Fest. Then we had a delivery opening so the S Fest trip was cancelled, for a good cause. Here are some pictures on delivery day.
The first is a shot of the 53' van interior prior to unloading.








Some of the modules in the driveway. We had a moving crew of 4 to get these in the house and up the stairs to the train room. About half were moved into the train room and half were staged elsewhere on the second floor by the movers. The modules weigh about 250 pounds.All the parts and scenery sections were staged in the garage.








Modules in the train room.








Behind the scenery.















This is the roundhouse and turntable area, and then a corner of the layout showing hidden track. This gives an idea of how the layout is broken down for shipping.















The reassembly is taking four technicians 8 days here at the house. Then I begin adding population and vehicle details plus finally running trains.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What words can I use to describe this????????? Phenomenal comes to mind...:appl:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I hate to think what the cost if for construction, delivery, and set-up for this layout. Look's like it will be sensational...:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------

